# Does bulb mode damage the camera?



## JClishe (Sep 11, 2009)

Perhaps this is a stupid question, but does leaving the shutter open in bulb mode for long lengths of time damage the sensor or camera in any way?


----------



## Plato (Sep 11, 2009)

JClishe said:


> Perhaps this is a stupid question, but does leaving the shutter open in bulb mode for long lengths of time damage the sensor or camera in any way?



I never really thought about it but I guess that you could cause some damage if used in the extreme, lens wide open with bright sunlight and the shutter open for hours.  I expect that, with "normally exposed" shots there's no worry.


----------



## Goontz (Sep 11, 2009)

There's been discussion on this forum in some of the star trails threads regarding this. It seems as though it is possible to overheat the sensor. 

This thread should help: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/171860-long-exposures-burning-sensor.html


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 11, 2009)

well, and going along with that, if you are in live view mode with the mirror locked up you can burn the sensor (particularly if you are shooting at the sun.


----------



## Goontz (Sep 11, 2009)

:scratch: Did you intentionally copy and paste the exact thing that I wrote above?


Edit: Nevermind, looking at the rest of his posts, I'll quit feeding the trolls.


----------



## AlexColeman (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol @ Donatello w/ ctrl+C

I imagine under normal circumstances, you are fine.


----------

